# Anyone waiting to attend Glasgow Royal Infirmary Part 3



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi deb

hope all goes well for you on this attempt, it was on my 4th iui that i conceived son who will be three in july so best wishes and lots of luck.

HOPE ALL ARE WELL

LINDSAY1


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Debs  good luck on the 2WW

Jane how you bearing up?  Tomorrow


Well girls I got 9 eggs yesterday but when I phoned this morning only 3 have fertilized.  A bit downhearted but as DH says they only put 2 back in.  Should I be feeling happier than what I am  :-

Ali


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Ali, thats not bad at all, it only takes one...hold on in there.
i had 12 only 8 fertilised but none frozen . Will keep fingers crossed for you. good luck

Good luck on 2ww Deb & Ali


Test day tomorrow...will be in touch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Janexxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


ali - very best of luck for e.t, glad i wont be alone on the 2ww, when is your test date?

jane - very best of luck for testing       


its only day 1 of my 2ww and im bored already, d/h bought me the davinci code to read but only managed 1 page so far, i'll read more tomorrow.


big   to chel, treaco, chelle, snowwhite and lindsay.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all

Jane - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and sending you lots of  .  Are you testing yourself or waiting for the phone-call from GRI?  Fingers crossed!

Ali - 3 eggs fertilised is fine.  On my first attempt I got 12 eggs but only 6 fertilised.  Then only 2 put back and none frozen.  On my 2nd attempt I got 7 eggs and 5 fertilised but again none frozen.  As long as you have some to put back then everything is fine.  The GRI are really strict about which ones to freeze and only ever freeze really top grade embryos.  I was quite disappointed in this at the time but everything has turned out ok so far!  Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of  

Deb - hope the 2ww goes in fast for you.  It agony I know but just think about waiting to get to 12 weeks - its 100 times worse!  You just look after yourself and get pampered for a few days.  Really hope everything works out for you.  

Treaco, Snowwhite and Lindsay - hope you are all well.  

I'm 11 weeks today.  Can't wait until this time next week!  Have another scan on Tuesday so looking forward to that now.  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jane best of luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you.

Chel great news being at 11 weeks, I'm sure your scan on Tuesday will be fine.

Debs take it easy on the 2ww, get lots of DVD's and watch alot of rubbish on the telly.

Ali good luck for EC, 3 eggs is fine, I only had 4 out of 5 fertilise on my 2nd IVF and got 2 frozen from that, which is what I'm carrying now.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I thought I would stop worrying after 12 weeks but it seems you never stop worrying I still knicker and tp check.  Went to my first Aquanatel class today and it was really good, would definitely recommend it when pregnant.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Good morning Guys, I did 2 tests this mrning and both came up positive, think Im in shock but shouldnt be as my body has been telling me for last 5-6 days!!!  Still Will wait on GRI confirmation tomorrow though. DH away to the Postbox as we speak.

Thanks for all your kind wishes and good vibes


Janexxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Jane


Congratulations          

Here's to a happy and healthy nine months



Alison


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

tHANKS Ali, heres to lots more BFP from GRI.

xxxxx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jane
many congratulations on youre bfp,heres to youre good luck rubbing off on everyone else!  Have a really easy time of it and just chill for the next few weeks to scan when youre world will be rocked when you see that heart beat on the screen.

love and best wishes to all

lindsay1


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jane

Congratulations on your   you take it easy now.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


jane - thats fabulous news, congratulations to you and your d/h, bet you are still on                  


alison - lets hope the BFP's on here rub off on us and we get ours in a couple of weeks.

michelle - hope you and bean are well.

chelle - hope you are ok.

chel - how are you?

lindsay - how are you?


hope you all are well.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys!

Jane - sooo delighted for you!  Have not been on for a few days but was wondering how you got on!  Wonderful!  You just look after yourself.

Ali - hope ET went well and you are now not feeling too bad on the 2ww.

Deb - hope your basting went well.  Here's to a few more +ve's on this board!

Lindsay - have you started your iui yet?

Treaco - can't believe you are 17 weeks already - time flies (only not for me!)  I was hoping to stop worrying after 12 week scan on Tues but I don't think I will!  Glad that you are keeping well.

Chelle - how are you doing doll?  

Take care everyone - well done again Jane!

Chel x


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks soooooo much for all your kind wishes, means  so much. Ill keep my fingers crossed you all get the outcome you want...

Love & Luck to you all


Jane xxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi all


Had a lazy 3 1/2 days.  DH has been brilliant.  2 embies both 4 cell one grade 6/10 and one grade 8/10.

ET was not the best, quite painful with having a full bladder.  Finally got to meet Dr Yates, suppose not in the best places.  

Back at work today and I just want to sleep till next Wednesday.

Jane can I be nosy and ask your symptons.

Alison


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Ali, not sure I had any, few AF type cramps first week, then second week stomach REALLY bloated, indigestion/heatrburn and back ache but these could be progesterone side effects.
Glad to hear embies are back on board safe and sound.


Good luck


Jane


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi 
Sorry to butt in on this but wondered if anyone could give me advice on the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.

Like Lindsay1(it is spooky how similiar!!) I have PCOS, husband fine and we have a child(a gorgous daughter) who is 5 and concieved after taking Chlomid. Not been as lucky trying for no. 2 and after what seems like forever, we are still waiting for our 4th IUI attempt. All previous attempts negative and the last 12 months have been an emotional rollercoaster. We're thinking of going on to IVF as we feel we are getting nowhere with the IUI and as we would have to fund the IVF ourselves, we thought being younger might help.

I think I read somewhere that the GRI do private as well but not sure. 
Any advice/help would be great
Thanks
Linzi32


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Sorry cant help you with this linzy, but welcome to this thread and good luck  

Janexxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi girls

Feeling really negative this morning that this treatment has now worked.  Not feeling any twinges or anything but constipated oh the joys.  Do you girls know how long the GRI leave you between treatments?

Ali


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Ali Ive heard they like two normal periods before continuing but dont give up, you might not have any symptoms, that doesnt mean it hasnt worked, when do you test?

Good luck Jane x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


ali - i feel the same, already planning my next tx for june, want a break in april and am away for 2 weeks in may, trying to still be positive though hard as it may be.

linzi - i know they did when i enquired about it last year, but we decided to go to the nuffield instead because the waiting list for private tx was 6 months and i could see someone at the nuffield 2 weeks after making the call.  its the same Dr who runs both clinics.


hope you all are well


xxdebsxx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi to all

just to let you all know that i will not be going through with the iui this mth due to a drastic change in circumstances as dh has had a car accident and its not appropriate to go through with it  at the moment but hopefully in the near future.  I will keep up with all youre progress and wish you all BFPs with all my heart as i understand how holding that little  tiny life in youre hands means.

lindsay1


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

debs - How did you find the nuffield?  How would you rate them?


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


lindsay - im so sorry to hear that, is he ok?

linzi - i got their details from the HFEA booklet and had a look at the nuffield website, its worth a look, it used to have the prices on it but i dont think it has any longer,  i think they are excellant and cant recomend them highly enough, all of the medical staff and the receptionists are so lovely, they obviousy know what IF means to us, they are a small dept with only 1 scan room and 1 theatre but its such a nice place.


big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


just to let you know that a/f is just about to rear her ugly head, noticed some blood after wiping.


ali - best of luck for testing.


xxdebxx


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Deb hold on there It might not be...stay positive  

Lindsay so sorry to hear about accident <hope your DH is OK and your coping with everything. 


Just a quickie, DH is at footie.


Love to all


Janexxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


i very happy to say that the bleeding has stopped, will keep you all updated on what happens.


xxdebxx


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

So pleased Deb, Ive got everything crossed for you  
     

Jane xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Debs any news yet, you must be due to test soon.

Jane hope your keeping ok, when is your scan.

Chel how did the scan go, hope everything is still ok and growing nicely.

Chelle How are you hun.

Allison when is your test date, how are you doing.

Lindsay sorry to hear about DH, hope he's ok.

Linzi GRI do private, if you phone them you should be able to get the number of the woman to speak to.

Well not much new here, things still seems to be going ok and I can't believe I'm nearly 19 weeks pregnant, nearly half way, it still doesn't seem reall sometimes, apart from the ever expanding belly.

Hope anyone I've missed is ok.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi girls

Jane - how are you keeping?  Have you got your scan date through yet?

Deb - hope everything is ok with you.  

Ali - have you tested yet?  Good luck.  I waited on 1 normal period after failed cycle before starting 2nd cycle.  Really hope you won't need that information though!

Lindsay - so sorry to hear your news.  Hope DH is ok.  Hope you can start treatment again soon.

Treaco - great to see you are now 19 weeks - fantastic!  Can't believe I am almost 13.  Had another scan last week - everything going well.  Bubba growing like mad!  Going for another scan at 15 weeks - midwife knows what a panic person I am and suggested it might keep me calm between now and 20 weeks!  They are trying to wean me off them though!  Hope you don't mind me asking but did you have the bloods at 15 weeks for Down's etc?  Having an awful job making up my mind whether to have them or not.  Thought the worry would stop after 12 weeks!  Hope you keeping well.  

Take care all

Chel x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


treaco - i cant beleive you are almost 19 weeks already, hope you and the bubba are well.

chel - OMG you are almost 13, where does the time go, hope you and bubba are well.

ali - how are you honey?  very best of luck for testing     

jane - hope you are well.



its all over for me, ive started spotting again and this time its a.f., but will be doing anoter tx in june hopefully, were having april off and are going away for 2 weeks during may, so hopefully they can get me some sperm for then.


hope you all are well 

big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

good morning everyone.


ali - very best of luck today sweetie.


just to let you all know that it is a definate   , i  tested this morning just in case, so now need to ask when we can cycle again, hopefully it will be june cos we want a month off and then are going on holiday in may.


hope you all are well.

xxdebxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Gosh Debs thought I would be first this morning

I have resisted purchasing a test so urine sample is ready and I will in a wee while but I as said before it will be a negative for me,

How are you this morning?

We are also going on holiday in May for a week so if my periods fall in correctly which is not always the way with me, we will probably be cycle buddies again.

Are you doing IUI again?

Ali


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Michelle time is flying in for you, good to hear you are blooming.

Chel, nearly 13 weeks, think I will be the same as you if I achieve a pregnancy you will have to wean me off the scans.

Jane when is your scan date?

Hi to snowwhite, lindsay1 and linzi32

ALI


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


ali - yes, it'll be another DIUI, we can do another 2 before moving on to other tx's which for us will be IVF again this time with donor sperm.

you dont know its negative, i was telling d/h that if we were lucky to get sperm for a may tx then the 2w would be when we are away and he said definately no way, he already feels that it controls our lives, hopefully we wont be cycle buddies again cos im hoping for a    from you today.


xxdebxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi gang

Deb - really sorry to hear your news.  Don't give up though - its good that you are looking forward to the next cycle.  Sending you and DH a big  

Ali - wishing you lots of luck for testing today - you never know!  (I certainly didn't think it had worked).  

Take care both of you

Chel x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi to you all

As expected it was a negative.  My instinct was telling me from last week.  Sitting at work with a face like a bulldog.  Will start bubbling again when I see DH tonight. I just wish I knew the answers why it did not work.  To phone on Friday for doctor's update.  

Well it looks like June/July off we go again.

Looking forward to holiday in May.

Ali


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


ali - im so sorry honey, june isnt that long away now.      


well i left work today after only being there for about 20 minutes,  my 2 b/fs were asking me how i was and how it went and i was fine but a minute later i was crying, i dont know what came over me, so i took an emergency holiday and left, im only in till 3.20 tomorrow, but there might be some good news, the clinic think they might have sperm for me to try again this month but i have to call them tomorrow to find out, my d/h didnt want to go again straight after the BFN but after 15 minutes of gentle persuasion (my mum says i play him like a piano) he agreed (he pays for tx) we did back to back attempts in october and november last year and it was hard having one BFN after another but the nurse did say that we would be able to have at least another 4-6 attempts at the medicated DIUI's which was good news, sorry for the rambling and the me post.


big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Im so so sorry ali and debs,  lots of  coming to both of you.

Michelle, wow 19 weeks,cant beleive it either.

Chel, where has the time gone, one minute you waiting and waiting the next its gone...

My scan is 18th, still cant beleive it...done another test this morning LOL     Yes its still positive  

Love and luck to all

Janexxx


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi to everyone,
It is so good hear that everyone is doing ok.

I have not been posting for a wee while as I am still waiting for the apointment card to come through.I am going to call the gri tomorrow to find out what is happening with the waiting list,I've got really bad feelings that it has gone up from 16 months which is where we are now.Wish me luck,I'm so fed up just now.

take care
snow white.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just a quickie to let you know we did not get a donor for this month, so hopefully will now be cycling in june with ali.


hope you all are well.


xxdebxx


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Well I know that I have probably bored you all to tears with me going on about getting this blasted appointment letter in,well you will be pleased to know the package arrived yesterday.Our first appointment is 16/may then 8/june,I know that it is only an appointment and there is a long road ahead of us but we are finally on that road thank god, after 16 months on the list and 8 years of trying,we are one step closer to finding out if this is what him upstairs has got planned out for us.

Sorry for rambling on but I'm sure you's can all relate to how I am feeling.
Can someone just update me on what happens at the first and second appointment,all the relevant bloods have been done and are all fine.

I forgot to ask how everyone is going,sorry.

take care
snow white.


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Im so pleased snowwhite, its a long road but worth it in the end.

Deb, hope all goes well in June...enjoy the break!!!

Hope everyone else is weel and coping with the rollercoaster!!!


Jane xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello ladies, 

Hope you didn't mind me dropping in on you all but I thought I'd introduce myself and give a huge big HELLO !.

This is the link to my first post on the introductions thread if you want to catch up with my story so far -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53985.0.html

I have my first appointment at the GRI on the 17th May, and I'm wondering if I can quiz you on your experiences so far..... 

I was referred by the specialist at my local hospital back in October/November for TX. I called the GRI to confirm my appointment and the lovely woman on the phone told the waiting list for my area is 9 months and that this is back dated to when I was referred. 'back dated'...does this mean 9 months from November when I was referred by the specialist in my local hospital or 9 months from my appointment in May?

Snow white - I noticed you said you had finally got your appointment card and pack sent. You have two appointment dates can I ask you and anyone else if this is normal as have only got the one appointment and I'm a bit concerned about this, also the pack? I received a parking leaflet, a counseling leaflet and a patient information ACS leaflet is this the same as yours. Tee hee I've just noticed that my appointment is the day after yous. lol 

Deb30 - I know that your your getting TX at the Nuffield but is there any chance you know what the donor sperm situation is like just now? 

Sorry for all the questions I'm sure you know what its like so many things going on in your head with no one to answer.

Anyhoo, I'm looking forward to hearing from you all and getting to know you better.

cheeky xx


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi cheeky,

Our appointments that we got in for 16/may and 8/june is our pre and post screening appointments,it sounds like with what you are saying this will be your first consultaion at the hospital.We were referred in nov 2004 and had our first consulation in june 2005.You are placed on the waiting list from the day you were referred.I hope this helps you and you don't have to wait to long.I personally found the waiting just to get to this stage really frustrating we were on the list for 16 months which is what it is for south lanarkshire.

Hi to deb,chel,chel21,treaco and everyone else hope you are all doing ok.

take care
snow white


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all!

Snowwhite - so glad that you are finally getting somewhere!  Hope the time goes in quickly for you.  I thought the waiting was the worst time as well.  Once you get started the whole treatment flies in.  They will do more bloods at GRI for HIV, Hep B&C etc on your screening appt.  You will get the results of these at post-screening.  Good luck!

Cheeky - hello and welcome.  Sounds as if you have got your appt through for the initial consultation.  They will just briefly discuss the treatment with you then.  After that when you reach the top of the waiting list you will receive a letter for a screening appt in the following month.  You will also get another appt then for post-screening 3 weeks later.  After that it just depends on your cycle when you start.  My waiting list when I first applied was 2 years but luckily I got it back-dated to when I'd started iui treatment so I didn't have to wait too long.  Hope this makes sense!  The staff at GRI are great so once you get started you'll be fine.  You will reach the top of the waiting list nine months from when you were referred.  

Jane - how are you doing?  Not long till your scan now.  I have a scan the same day at Dumfries.  Not long till your back down here too!

Ali & Deb - sorry to hear that it didn't work this time.  I fully understand as I know how I felt when it didn't work with my iui's or first ivf cycle.  It's great that you will both be cycling again soon though - don't ever give up!

Hello to everyone else!

Chel x


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi all, how are you all, welcome cheeky  

chel cant wait, cant come quick enough, feeling fine but lower abdomen is really tender,heavy feeling and getting lots of cramps. anyone know if its normal Cant help worrying


Love and luck to you all

Janexxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


cheeky - hello and welcome,  another girl on here is at the royal doing DIUI's and they couldnt tell her when she started taking the meds if they would have a donor for her, i think its pretty dire everywhere, do you know your CMV status?

snowwhite - thats fab news, not long now.

chel - hope you are well.

chelle - hope you are ok honey.

michelle - how are you?

jane - hope you are well.

ali - hope you are well too.


i cant remember if ive already told you all but d.h and i are giving the TX another year and then we are giving up and moving to adoption, we did a couple of preparotory courses about 4/5 years ago (before our ICSI's) and stopped because we really wanted to try ourselves first, but after another BFN last week we decided that thats what we would do if this is unsuccessful, am actually quite releived cos i felt that i could go on forever with it without any positive outcome.


big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi all

Jane the crampy pains are quite normal - I've had them on and off since the beginning and still getting them!  I panicked at 9 weeks and phoned the midwife who sent me for a scan at Dumfries.  Everything was fine and they explained it by saying it must be the ligaments stretching inside as the baby grows.  It drives me insane though and I panic all the time.  Been having them for the last few days again and they scare the life out of me.  I think because of what we have been through we really notice every single twinge.  As long as they are not accompanied by bleeding then I think everything is ok.  You will feel much better once you've been for your scan - good luck for Tues!  (wish it would hurry up too!)

Deb - its nice that you know what you are going to do if it doesn't work next time but fingers crossed for you that it will.  There is only so much treatment we can mentally take and I agree that there comes a time when you can't do no more.  My friend reached her 4th ivf and they had agreed that if it didn't work then that was it.  Fortunately it did work though!  Really hope you will get there too.  

Hi to treaco, snowwhite, ali, chelle, cheeky, lindsay and linzi.  

Chel x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Haven't been on much the past couple of days as DH has a touch of the flu and with  him being a man it's ten times worse than a womans flu, so have been trying to look after him, although the lack of sleep I've had through it hasn't done much for my moods so haven't been very sympathetic towards him.

Chel and Jane not long till your scans now, hope the time flys in.

Jane the crampy pains are normal, I still get them now it's just things stretching.

Debs sorry to hear about last time, I think you are right to give it one more go and then stop and look into adoption, you both know what's right for you.

Snowwhite good news on the appointments, won't be long now.

Chelle hon how are you doing.

Cheeky they do back date you on the waiting list to the date your doctor sent the referral, because once we had done our IUI's we were at the top of the list for IVF so didn't have to wait long.

Ali sorry to hear your last cycle didn't work, I know how getting a negative feels, been there many a time, so here's a big hug  

Hope anyone I've missed is doing well.

Not much new here, can't believe I'm at the half way mark tomorrow, although when I look at how big my belly is I should believe it.  Just waiting for the first kicks to come now, although having movements from peanut regularly although more regular some days than others.  I really hope we get some more positives on here soon as you all deserve it.

Love Michelle xxxx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello again,  

Thanks for all the advice on the appointment stuff its cleared everything up for us. Thank you. It all seems that little closer now, it means that roughly we could get our first appointment August-ish time ( I think)....Argh, scary !!! 


Deb - No I don't know my CMV status, do you think it would help if I ask my doc for this test before I go to the GRH. Sorry to ask you so many questions but what info did you get about your donor last time and what is the normal info supplied by the GRI if you know?


I've just started taking Vitamins C 1000mg and Folic acid 400mg would any of you girlie's recommend any thing else?

I hope yous have all had a good week, thank god its almost the weekend eh!

Take care all of you.  

Thanks again  xx

cheeky


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,hope you are all well.

I wanted to ask chel you said the hospital would do the HIV,HEP C, AND HEP B will they still repeat it even though we have already had them done.Also when we go for our post appointment on 8/june how soon after that should I start the actual injections with my period being due at the end of the month.

Hi to everyone,thanks for all your nice posts.It's so lovely that so many people care.

take care
snow white.


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi guys, decided to go to doc anyway as I had runs aswell as pain , he thinks it was a bug, need to take in samples next week    , I was worried it was baby growing outside womb, no pelvic pain today so feeling a bit more positive. Taking lots of extra strong mints for the painful trapped wind!!! 

Wont feel better till Tuesday though.

Snowwhite I cant remember, but I think you need to go up for Day 2-5 bloods(you phone on first day period) then you start treatment on day 21.

Cheeky monkey- I took folic and zinc( I encouraged DH to take zinc as its meant to be good for sperm production) but check with you consultant on what to take. And make sure they know  everything your taking, prescription and non prescription. 

Love to all


Jane


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi girls

Jane - hope you are feeling better today.  I telephoned the midwife yesterday as I was concerned about the pains in my lower abdomen.  She said it was just stretching pains and didn't think it was anything to worry about.  Like you I'll feel better once its Tuesday!  Once you see the baby on the screen you will feel much better.  Have had several weeks of the trapped wind - v. painful!  

Snowwhite - don't know whether they will do the bloods again seen as you've already had them done.  You will get your blood taken on day 2-5 of your next period then start the down-regging drug Prostap on day 21.  You then go back for a baseline scan 2 weeks later and if everything is ok you will start stimming drugs then.  Luckily I managed to speed things up - had day 2 bloods when up for pre-screening appt and then had Prostap on day of post-screening.  This cut down on the number of visits to GRI as we had a bit to travel.  Won't be long now!  Hope everything goes well for you.

Treaco - 20 weeks -well done!  Do you have your detailed scan soon?  

Feeling a bit better today - these stretching pains scare the life out of me!  Making the most of it and taking it easy like the midwife said!  Roll on Tues - have yet another scan to try and keep me calm!  I'll have more photos of the baby before its born than I will afterwards!  

Hope everyone is keeping well and enjoying the Bank hol.  

Chel x


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Thought Id let you all know how the scan went....

ITS TWINS....

Hope you dont mind me posting on here as I feel this is my home on FF, I hope the good news we get occasionally helps the rest of you still going through TX xxx

The pics were amazing. Im due end Nov.

Good luck all


Janexx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


jane - thats fab news honey, double the trouble but twice the fun, as you know i have twin neices conceived at the GRI through ICSI and they are gorgeous wee girls, congratulations honey.


just a quickie cos im knackered cos i have spent the day with the aforementioned neices and am now in need of a drink.


big   to everyone.

xxdebxx


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi girls

Just a quick one before I get ready for work!

Jane - twins!  Sooo delighted for you!  Thats fantastic news!  Do you have to go back to GRI or just Dumfries now?  You just take it easy and look after yourself.  

Must definately have been stretching pains - they have almost gone.  Had scan on Tues and bubba is going well - 6 days ahead of schedule!  Massive bump just seems to appeared from nowhere over the last week - getting comments about it from everyone now!  Bubba was sucking its thumb and wriggling around.  Next scan 20 weeks.  

Hi to everyone

Chel x


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi to everyone,

Jane that's fantastic news to hear hope you are keeping well.

Hi to chel,debs hope you are doing okay.

I just wanted to ask how long before you start your treatment do you give up caffeine and alcohol.Also can anyone tell me what else you have to stop,and what you have to start taking.

take care
snow white.


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks guys for the good wishes

snow white, I gave up alcohol and caffeine , only drink organic decaf tea and coffee. No  coke or fizzy drinks really either.


Good luck

Jane
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Jane that's brilliant news congratulations on the twins, you take it easy now.

Chel glad the scan went well.  I still get stretching pains all the time so wouldn't worry about it.

Debs how are you doing.

Snow white I gave up alcohol when started stimming, cut down on my caffeine but didn't cut it out totally as my body was to used to it.  During stims eat plenty of eggs and protein.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Nothing much new here, just getting bigger by the day and bump is fully formed now, getting clothes to fit it really hard but got some trousers through from next yesterday so happy with them.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well. 
We have finally decided to get referred to the GRI for IVF so I will be posting much more regularly now. From all the posts I gather it is going to be a long road but we have lost faith in the IUI's. 

 to everyone currently getting treatment and   to everyone else.
Linzi
x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello again

hope its alright for me to join again,husband has recovered well from car accident and we will hopefully begin again in june with ivf.  Hope all are well  and keeping their spirits up and that any mums to be are healthy and happy.

lindsay1


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


lindsay - glad to have you back and to hear that your d/h is on the mend.

linzi - hope the wait is not driving you  

michelle - you must be getting bigger and bigger every day now, a good friend of mine had a wee girl on monday and she is called eva, she was the biggest person i have ever seen and she was 2 weeks overdue, they had to section her, hope you are taking it easy.

chel - how are you honey?  have you bought any maternity clothes yet?

snow white - all i took was the pregnacare tablet but for my next tx im gonna take co enzyme q10, zinc and might look at the whay to go powder.

jane - have you told everyone now about the pregnancy?  cant beleive you are having twins, mu mum is a twin.

cheeky monkey - hope you are well, did you enquire about doing the blood tests at your doctors office?


nothing much happening our end at the moment, just waiting to go on hols and then get back into the swing of things again with tx, we will hopefully have a june cycle.


big   to everyone

xxdebxx
xxdebxx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Ola girlie's, 

How are you all doing....well I hope!?!

*Debs* - No I've not asked the Doc yet, its been manic just now. I turned 30 on Fri, my DP took me out for the day treated me to a lovely meal in a local Hotel, when I got home he had also arranged a surprise party for me. It was great around 30 friends and family turned up at the house. I had been feeling a bit low recently and suspected something was going on and warned him not to arrange anything as it was the last thing that I wanted, but as I happened I had a great night and am so glad he hadn't listened to me.

*debbied25 * - Hope you've found this thread now, its been great for us.

Can anyone tell us how it is decided if I will be having a medicated TX or un-medicated TX, is this something to do with how many follies I produce ?

Take care.

Cheeky


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


cheeky monkey - i dont really know how its decided, normally on a natural cycle you would only produce 1 follie, but on a medicated cycle you can produce maybe 4 or 5 maybe even more but i know in my case there was a lead follie (one was a lot bigger than the others) and i know from the IUI board that this is very common, i was worried on my last tx cos at my 1st follie scan i had 8 and i was worried that it might be abandoned but as above only 1 was what the hospital deemed big enough for basting.
glad you had a fab time at your birthday, my d/h arranged a surprise party for me too i had no idea cos my friends were getting me to do their nails cos they said they were coming out with me and d/h (we had orig planned to go out with my friends and family for a meal and a wee drink afterwards, i am also a P/T nail tech) it was such a lovely night.


big   to everyone.

xxdebxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Cheekymonkey mostly the treatments are always medicated so the hospital can take control.  Glad you had a good birthday.

Debs June will be here before you know it.  When do you go on holiday.

Lindsay glad to hear all is well with DH and as I said to Debs June is just around the corner.

Linzi good luck with the IVF any idea when you'll be starting it.

Chel, Chelle, Jane. Snowwhite how are you all doing.

Well we had a bit of a scare on Monday, dog stood on my belly with one of her paws on Sunday night so called the day care unit who told me to go up and get checked out.  They gave me a really detailed scan for about 15 mins checking everything with baby and all is well, she even checked the brain for Spina bifida etc, heart has 4 chambers it was just lovely.  As you might see from my ticker I asked her what it was and she showed me what she said looked like a penis so looks like we're having a BOY which me and DH are delighted about as I always thought it was a boy, so I went out Monday night and bought a couple of blue things.  I love knowing what it is as it makes it so much more real to me and I keep talking to him now.

Hope anyone I've missed is doing well.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi all

i've been coming onto this site on and off since last year and it's been a great help to me as we haven't discussed our situation with friends or family yet.

we have just been for an initial appointment at GRI and now have another appointment in for 29th june so it's not really all that long to go.    we're going for possible sperm donation, but realising the huge problem with donors I'm not too optimistic!    but at least once we've spoken the doctor at GRI we should have more of an idea.

wishing everyone the best of luck with their varying treatments!

debbie x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi to all
just wondred if anyone knows if its alright to take st johns wart during treatment or not? as i have been taking it for quite a while now and reallydo find it beneficial and just wondered what you all thought

thanks all
lindsay1


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

lindsay1 - I don't know about the St John's Wort. I have always wondered if it was safe and could not find anyone who knew.

debs30 - hope you are keeping well and June will be here before you know it. 
Treaco - glad to here everything is alright with the baby.

To everyone else   and I hope you are all keeping well. 
To those of you who asked about my wait time here is a little update.
I spoke to our GP this week and she is going to refer us to GRI. As we are self funded we should get an appointment in August/ Sept for the consultant(so the GRI said when I phone last week). We are going on holiday in July and I still have some IUI tries left so that should keep us going until we get the appointment in. I am also thinking of changing jobs so that may also affect when we actually start. I decided last week I could take my boss no longer. She got me so  when she asked how the treatment was going. I mentioned things were not great and she said "maybe it's just not meant to be!". Did she think she was being helpful!!! No-one who is trying wants to hear someone say that maybe you are not going to be able to have a child.She is such a  . What she really means is that she does not like the fact that I need time off work for the treatment even though she was off for 6 months last year !!! She gets me soo mad . Sorry for the rant. We are waiting on AF   to appear so we can visit the clinic to see if/when we can start our next IUI attempt.

    and    to everyone.
take care
Linzi
x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.

just to let you know i wont be around for the next few weeks cos im off on holiday to teneriffe for 2 weeks, going away on tuesday morning.


hope you all are well


xxdebxx


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I hope that you enjoy your holiday deb.

I hope that everyone else is doing ok,well we've got our post screen appointment a week on tuesday at 2.30pm.We are now really excited for things to start,fingers crossed for us.
Can anyone tell me if you take all your blood results to the hospital at the post sreen appointment,what will happen at the pre sreen appointment 3 weeks later.

wishing you all good luck.
take care
snow white


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi. I also attend the royal inf in glasgow. I had my appointment on wednesday and was finally told i had reached a bmi of 30. I am now waiting to get my appointment through so i can sign forms etc and also get blood tests etc done by my gp. Does anyone know how long it will take for the paperwork to come through and also if i can go to my dr to get the tests done without the forms? I'll be starting iui and having injections for ovulation induction. I was told 2 weeks but i dont know.

Sam xx


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi to everyone who is attending the GRI.

I just thought that I would pop on and say hello to all you ladies,and to find out what is happening with everyone.

I have got the hospital tomorrow for my post appointment,don't really know what to expect when we get there but I am sure everything will be fine.My dh is now freaking out a bit about the result for his semen sample,but I've told him it will be fine every other one has been normal.

I really hope that I hear back from you girls I miss not reading your posts.

take care
snow white.


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

I forgot to ask I have read a few posts that some ladies are on a  short protocol and others on a long one.Can someone explain to me what these are.

snow white


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi snow white, so glad to here things are moving along for you, cant help with the info really Im afraid though.

Everything is such a worry and believe me it doesnt get any better, but try to chill as much as you both can as Im sure that all helps towards success. 

Some news on Chelle 21, shes had her 2nd FET and it failed again Im afraid. Shes going again next month, so keep your fingers crossed for her.

Im not on the pc as much and will try to look in when I can, If you want to chat please pm me though.


Good Luck

Jane xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


im back,


snowhite - glad you got your appt through, i beleive short protocol is where you only d/r for a very short lime and lon protocol is the same for a long time, one of my donor friends d/r'd for 40 days.

chelle21 - im really sorry sweetie      

michelle - how are you?  hope you are well.

chel - hope you are well too.

sam - hello and welcome, sorry i cant help with your question, best of luck.

jane - how are you?

linzi - hope you are well.


well i had a good holiday.


hope you all are well.


xdebxx


----------



## blackitten (Oct 25, 2005)

hi girls,

Has anyone of you had sting pains around kidney area (my situation is left kidney only) during 2ww? Yesterday afternoon (10th day after E/T) it suddenly appeared and last on and off for about half an hour then it disappeared. It's so weird! I remember last treatment two years ago, I had more serious symptoms like this, yellow and thick urine and always felt pressure on my left kidney. I once asked the consultant about it at the appointment several months ago. He said it's because in early preganancy the organs of the whole body is preparing for this......something will put pressure on something (bla..bla... only remember roughly...sorry, doctor!). This time I am more careful about it and drink a lot of water everyday. Things are much better, but the kidney pain still appear once. Do I need to told the nurse in ACS GRI about this(feel hesitant because the doctor told me before that don't worry) or make an appointment with GP to have kidney blood or urine test?

And, do you girls use pessary for 12 days or longer than this? I really asked the nurse at E/T days in the latest two treatments. They are all very certain that we only need it for 12 days. But why some doctors prescribe pessaris much longer than 12 days?  I think there should be reasons for only using 12 days. should there? But everytime I saw the nurses are very sure about it, don't dare to ask further.......


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


i am so excited cos i just got myself a     , as you can imagine im over the moon, i cant believe this is happening to me, my doctor has booked me in for an emergency scan at the royal on monday cos i had some post coital bleeding last week (before we found out)  i only found out last nite and went to the docs today, my due date is JAN 10TH.  (still cant beleive im pregnant)


big   to everyone,


xxdebxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone 
I have been busy posting on the IUI thead recently but keeping an eye on this one too. Again debs congratulations. 
Blackkitten - I had left sided pain when I was pregnant with DD and it turned out I had a large cyst on ovary. Maybe it is a good sign and you will get a BFP. 

Quick update on us:
Currently on 2ww after having IUI this month(our 4th!). Got  referred to GRI ACU by consultant I am  currently under and have a 1st appointment for private IVF with consultant for 26th Jul. 2006. If not successful this month should hopefully fit in another IUI before then.(we get six max). Too be honest I am just waiting for the appointment for GRI as I have no faith in the IUI working. 
Bye for now
Linzi32
x


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Deb - SO happy for you!  Thats fantastic news!  You just take it easy and enjoy!

Chel x


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I am so happy for you Debs on your fantastic news,just remember to look after yourself and bump.It really does make you feel so happy when you hear lovely things.

I have my post appointment next Thursday and really don't know what to expect,let alone what questions that we should ask,we were lucky that we didn't need to get any bloods repeated at the pre-sceen appointment as all done through gp and all fine.I really would appreciate someone getting back to me with any  info on what will happen when we go.

I just want to say hi to all the ladies, I always forget everyones names I keep meaning to write them down.I hope you are all getting on well.

take care


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

If you're going to your post screen appointment, they will go through all your paperwork with you and make sure all the tests have been completed and are filed correctly and all your forms and consents re embryos etc have been filled it. 

All being well, they will tell you that you can start your treatment cycle. They have been busy recently and have been putting people off for a month or so, but if they can take you, they will ask you to come back on day 2, 3, 4 or 5 of your next a/f to have a blood sample taken.  What happens after that will depend on what drug protocol you'll be going on, but a treatment cycle can last from 4 - 8 weeks from beginning to end. Good luck!!

SpookedOut


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Debs great news how exciting for you, please take it easy.

Chel glad to hear things are well with you.

Snow white hope your appointment went well today.

Linzi how is the 2ww going, when do you test.

Blackkitten how are you doing.

Sorry to hear the news about Chelle.

Jane how you doing.

Things here are still going well, peanut kicks alot now and I can't believe I'm 27 weeks tomorrow, the time just seems to be going in quickly now.  We put the stuff up in the nursery the other day and it looks lovely, I just keep going into to look at it.

hope anyone I've missed is doing well.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi to all you lovely ladies, 

I hope that you's are all enjoying this beautiful weather.

We had our post screen appointment yesterday,didn't know really what to expect we waited about 40 mins to be seen and were all done in 10 mins. Anyway all is fine to start after my AF arrives next week providing it's on time,if it comes early I will have to wait until next month as the theatre is closed at some point in july or august.

Hope everyone is doing okay.

It is nice to read what everyone has to say,but I never seem to get the answers that I have been looking for when I have posted on here,maybe it's just me.Sometimes I get fed up listening to myself going on all the time.

take care
snow white.


----------



## janemalky (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi snow white, glad to hear your getting started at last, its so exciting, try not to worry about treatment, just go with the flo'!!!

Sorry no one got back to you with answers but its sometimes a good idea to post in a couple of places ie. ivf general discussion areas, where more people are seeing your posts, 

Good luck and feel free to "personal message" me if you need info urgently, I chech email most days.


Jane xxx


----------



## UrsJ (Apr 27, 2005)

hi everyone

it's been a long time since i posted, I hope no one minds the following rant.  i had some really crap news this week.  I thought i had finally made it up to the top of the waiting list for my area (17 months as was told 5 weeks ago).  I phoned on Tuesday to find out how long it would be before we got our pre-screening appt. I was told the list has now went upto 19 months and now I am frustrated , angry  and incredibly upset  .  they informed me that no-one from Lanarkshire would be taken off the list for this month.  AAAAAAgggghhhhhh. (sorry unable to control emotional outburst ). having done a little research this week, I found out that the waiting list for Lanarkshire for last year was 11 months.  So much for government incentives for reducing waiting times, but saying that, I tried to find out Government recommended waiting lists for infertility - and surprise, surprise - I could find every other target except for infertility treatment.  does that mean we're not as important as people who want to have tattoo's removed (the government's target for that is 3 months - AAAAAAgggghhhhh) again another emotional outburst.  Sorry about my rant, especially as I haven't posted for god nows how long.  

I hope everyone is well and sending you all lots of baby dust  .

good luck

Sarah


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi

Can anyone answer these questions? 

I have an appointment with the consultant in July to discuss IVF and I had to get a blood test take on day 1-5 of last cycle and send it in. Does anyone know what they test this blood sample for?

Also DH has been asked to provide a sample for analysis on the day we see the consultant. Is this the same analysis as they do for IUI or is it more detailed?

If you can help it would be great.
Thanks
Linzi32
x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


linzi - i had to have a blood test between days 3-5 and it was to check my oestradoil, i cant remember what it was for but im sure if you search you will find it, it may not be that but thats what mines was for, i needed a HIV, rubella imunity and a CMV (becuse we were using a donor), im sure there were others but i cant remember now, as for the sperm test could it be to check his count?  my d.h had a few of them but they wern't very good hence the donor sperm, HTH.

flump - im so sorry about the waiting lists holding your TX back, and feel free to rant at any time.

michelle - how are you and peanut, i love your 3d pic.

chel - hope you are well.

chelle - hope you are well.

snow white - were you able to start?


we had another scan on monday and saw our baby again, it was so amazing, i cant wait till you all experience it and see how wonderful it is.

hope you all are well

xdebsx


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I hope that you are all doing okay.

flump I am really sorry to hear that the waiting list has gone up again,it really is very frustrating I know how I felt at the time.But the time will go by quickly you're nearly there.

Deb it's great that you and bump are doing well,I really hope that one day we will all be able to experience the same feelings as you.

Well here's what is happening with us,I'm waiting for my period to arrive so we can get started.I've started to apply for a job,I know that it is not the ideal time but financially I need to get at least a part time job.I'm a bit worried that the ivf might go against me in getting someone to employ me,has anyone went through this prior to or during treatment.

Take care
snow white.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, hope you dont mind me asking some questions, I am going thro my 3rd and final IUI soon and have read on this thread that when you are referred for IVF you are taken back to when you started IUI is this when you were referred for IUI or when you started IUI, I was referred last Jan, then had a abandoned cycle July 05 then 2 failed April and May.  Does anyone know the waiting list times, I am from Renfrewshire.

Good luck to those on the 2ww, wishing you well.

Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.



just a quick post to see how you all are - michelle, treaco, chelle. chel, linzi and everyone else.


xdebsx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Girls

Have been AWOL again as I had my treatment cancelled in June due to holidays and in July due to skeleton staff.  Phoned today and they were going to cancel again until I pointed out that I had been already cancelled twice and was assured in July that this would not be happening when I phoned in August. 

What is HAPPENING AT GLASGOW ROYAL?

ali


----------

